# Prostate Information Needed



## SanDel

Hi 
I have just been told I have prostate cancer, and being a fulltimer need some information, as we don't have any bricks or morter,I need to get things sorted out
If I have the op how long is the recovery time.
It all comes as a bit of a shock, as I only stopped at the hospital on the way past on our way to tunnel to catch train to France. convinced all would be ok.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Hi SanDel,
sorry to hear your news.
i have lost two friends through prostate cancer mainly because they were too stuborn to have any tests. Rubber glove etc.

You must have the op as soon as posible.

I cannot help you on recovery time etc.

We wish you well

Dave and Margaret p


----------



## 2Dreamers

A friend of ours had bracheotheraphy (sorry for suspect spelling). 

He appeared to be inconvenienced very little and returned to work after a mere few days. 

He did have to keep a distance from women of child bearing age and pee through a sieve incase any of the radioactive seeds came adrift. 

I don't know if this method of treatment would be available to you but it would seem one of the better options. 

Good Luck


----------



## SanDel

Thank you for your best wishes, but I'm still hoping somebody out ther has the info I'm after.

Deryck


----------



## Techno100

I can only wish you good luck :roll:

Plenty to read by searching by google

HERE


----------



## Briarose

Hi sorry to hear your news, if you put prostrate into the search engine on here there are several topics on this including this one.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-76492-0.html


----------



## rowley

There is a lot of information on this Forum as several of us have had prostate cancer. Fortunately I was not concerned about it at all and felt confident that I would be ok.
I went for the brachytherapy route. The procedure went very well with no immediate pain. However, over the next six months I did suffer some bouts of extreme pain, espec when going to the loo. I suppose that one has to expect this as the radio active seeds are doing their job.
My PSA results began dropping immediately and three and a half years later I am still clear of the cancer.
I am sure that you will also be ok.

I only took a couple of days off work following the op.


----------



## Bernies

Hi Deryk, sorry to hear your news, but although you will find loads of information on the internet, without specific and probably personal information I doubt if anyone on here will be in a position to offer you real guidance.

Personal experiences are good to hear too though.

I can only suggest that you are guided by your doctor and remember everybody will recover at different rates - depending on the treatment/surgery you have and how fit you are beforehand.

Don't be afraid to call the doc if you are away and worried, find out if the hospital has a specialist nurse, they are usually a great source of information and generally easier to get hold of.

Best of luck with your surgery or treatment, we're all behind you!

:wink:

Carol & Bernie


----------



## raynipper

SanDel said:


> Hi
> I have just been told I have prostate cancer, and being a fulltimer need some information, as we don't have any bricks or morter,I need to get things sorted out
> If I have the op how long is the recovery time.
> It all comes as a bit of a shock, as I only stopped at the hospital on the way past on our way to tunnel to catch train to France. convinced all would be ok.


Hi SanDel.
Just a thought. If you came to France and declared it an emergency, things happen very quickly and you could use your EHIC card. Virtually no waiting lists.

Ray.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Hello Sandel

First of all you have to realise that this can be beaten

Yes, people have died from it, no doubt, but I knew 2 young men who died from chicken pox

I was diagnosed in 2004 after finding blood in urine. At 52 years of age I was devastated when I was given the diagnosis - which wasn't given until about a month after my first visit to the doctor, as it was suspected to be just nodes in the bladder

Mine was too advanced for any surgical procedure, and the option of chemo-therapy was also ruled out

I don't want to add to your distress, and will therefore PM you with the ensuing details only if you wish

But in a nutshell I was offered evetnually a revised radio-therapy treatment at Sheffield Weston Park Hospital

With 3 monthly Prostap injections, 6 years have elapsed, and I am adivised by my GP that I am in a pretty safe position

I could enlarge, but I am sesnitive to the fact that you may have fears, and may be selective about the things you want to know at this stage

My life has changed significantly, as I am no longer able to enjoy some of the natural things we would take for granted, and I have also put on weight, and lost some stamina

I think you should talk to MacMillan Org. though I personally didn't really explore that avenue

There is the Cavendish Centre in Sheffield, who will support too

If you would like a PM, together with my contact number I would be only too pleased to help you come to terms, to understand the implications, and what it may mean to you and your loved ones

And I would be truly symnapthetic to your fears and anxieties

So many members on MHF have gone through it and beaten it, and I implore you to stay positive for your own wellbeing and that of your family

Anything you want to discuss, please feel free by sending a PM

All the very best to and yours

Paul


----------



## pippin

Briarose:

_if you put *prostrate* into the search engine _

I know you were trying to be helpful but too many people use the wrong spelling for this gland so searches may not be effective.

There is only one "r" in prostate and it is the second letter.

What is certain is that no man should ever take the diagnosis of prostate problems lying down!


----------



## bonnieboo

Bless you, try not to worry too much

Be positive


Good luck

Jakki


----------



## jhelm

You did not mention what stage your cancer is at. Your treatment options depend upon this. Mine was a gleason score of 6. I had a radical prostectomy just short of 3 years ago. If you need this operation then the best option is to find a hospital where they do the Divinci robot aided laproscopic surgery, at least in my opinion. With this type of surgery done by a qualified experienced surgeon the nerves surrounding the prostate can be saved and given some time one can return to a semi normal (maybe with some chemical help) sex life. The recovery time is very short. In the US some patients go home the same day. In Italy I was in the hospital 4 days and back to swimming, walking and feeling pretty normal within two weeks. There was almost no pain during recovery. My cancer seems to have been confined to the prostate, I have had lot's of fallow up exams and every three months or so psa tests at zero or that is as low as they can read. I suppose I could have tried other procedures but opted for the surgery as a cure which it seems to have been, even though I have not passed the 5 year period yet. Do your research, talk with doctors, especially if you have some as friends who can point you in the right direction.


----------



## SanDel

Thank you all. Sorry for the late replys been in France.
Jhelm my cancer was given as 3.3. I had my case reviewed by the Doc's today, my case nurse phoned to tell me that they want an MRI scan first so have to wait two weeks for that, then ten days to see the Doc.
I think it's more the waiting I just want to get on with it and get back to what we have been doing for the past six years.

Deryck


----------



## Helgamobil

My husband has just been through this, but with the added complication of contracting C.Diff (dysentery) in hospital.
If you want to send a PM happy to go through recovery process, but each case can be different and your surgeon and GP will guide you.
A few basics - lets not be embarrassed, this is how it is :
Catheter stays in for up to 2 weeks, hospital should provide day and night bags and a stand for the night bag. Pads needed after that (Tena Lady pads can be more comfortable and discrete than the bulky ones designed for men) and try to get hold of a few of the little "elastic" underpants they supply in hospitals they are v.useful, a measuring jug to keep track or urine quantity after the op, loose fitting underwear and trousers after the op as there is a good deal of swelling and bruising. You will be very tired most of the time. Try to get up and walking about as quickly as possible, but walking is really only exercise initially, no lifting or resistance exercises.
Do the pelvic floor exercises, lots of them.
After 6 to 8 weeks, you will see surgeon again for final check up and may, at that time, feel like taking more exercise. Check with surgeon/GP what they advise.
The plumbing should get back to normal after a few weeks, but other activity will need some help - go and get the help you need.
I hope that's not too much information, but we really should get all this out in the open and keep our guys healthy.


----------



## jhelm

Each case is different. After the robot aided surgery my catheter was out in 3 days at which time I had full bladder control but with the occasional sense of urgency and some minor leaking now and then. I never had to use pads. As soon as I left the hospital I was walking as much as I wanted, and in two weeks was swimming for exercise. Bladder control was and is an issue in that one has to be more aware of it. The prostate is a kind of second valve. Some younger men are able to have an erection within a short time but for the first year I used injections and at one year was able to use Viagra. The nerves are very slow to heal; now at almost 3 years it's sometimes natural and sometimes with help.

Let's not be afraid to talk about this. Loss of virility is pretty traumatic unless I suppose one has already gone past the stage where it matters. I think I've been very lucky in that area; my first surgeon whom I did not use got me pretty scared with his non nerve sparring surgery pretty much telling me I was done conventional sex.


----------



## Helgamobil

Everyone's experience will be a little different to yours. My husband was diagnosed (indicated by a steady but small increase in PSA level), a biopsy done a week later and made the choice to have a radical prostatectomy (open surgery as opposed to keyhole) immediately, in June 2010. Decision based on the fact that cancer was contained within the prostate, but possibly spread do adjoining lymph nodes (not possible to tell this until in surgery). The surgery leaves a scar from navel to pubic bone which will be tender for some months, and a great deal of swelling to the "undercarriage" which looks worse than it feels (hubby tells me). A good time to check your wardrobe, no waistbands which will irritate the scar, no belt buckles - M&S do a good line in Men's trousers with ties at the front, in linen. Catheter inserted and remains in for anything up to 10 days or 2 weeks, to allow urethra to heal. When its removed, then the first hurdle, learning to pee again. Keep doing the pelvic floor exercises to build and maintain muscle tone to control the bladder. You should achieve this within weeks, but don't lose heart if it takes longer. Womens panty-liner pads are much smaller and more discrete than the men's ones, and just as good - cheaper too.
Start taking gentle exercise, walking is good, no lifting, pushing or heaving furniture or garden mowers about the place.
Take the physiotherapists advice about using a pump or drugs to help regain full function again - this can take anything up to two years, so don't lose heart.
Within 6 weeks, hubby was feeling almost 100% fit again, continuing to watch his diet and keep animal/saturated fats to a minimum, still taking Lycopene tablets and other supplements to maintain a really healthy diet. Regular daily exercise, walking the dog is excellent, especially for me as I don't have to to the walking !!
As I write, hubby is driving the motorhome around France and Spain and feeling pretty fit.


----------



## SanDel

Thanks Helgamobil for all that information.
I've had an MRI scan and the main man said the cancer was still in the prostaten and was going on the waiting list for the operation, which is about 2 months, that was on the 24 Sept.,
I go to see the care nurse this friday and will be shown how todo the pelvic thing. 
As regards clothes (bit personnal on open forum) what kind of under garments are best?
We are looking at m/h's again so if i have the op end Nov/Dec we hope have one and be on our way to Spain early March. 
Enjoy your trip and stay safe.

Deryck


----------



## UncleNorm

OK Deryck... my turn now to answer your question, hopefully...

Firstly, I empathise with your situation and wish you well as you come to terms with it. :wink:

On Monday 24 May, we - AuntieSandra and me - travelled from the Newbury Show to Grimsby Hospital to receive confirmation of what we already knew. The news was bitter/sweet... you have cancer of the prostate; it's not in your bones, nor your lymph nodes, as far as we can see; you're a young man and, because we've caught it early, it is curable.

My consultant/surgeon told us that treatment must start within 31 days of a decision being made. We were due to have a final meeting with him on 28 August, during which we would convey that decision.

But, having spoken to several people who'd been there, done that, we made the decision earlier and needed to crack on with proceedings, so we phoned the consultant's secretary. An appointment was made over the phone and confirmed quickly in writing.

On Monday, 20 September, tea-time, I arrived at hospital.
_*On Tuesday, 21 September, 8.50am, I entered the operating theatre. Job done! *_

I was actually very relieved to find that the consultant/surgeon had carried out the radical prostatectomy in a manner different to that shown in the books. Rather than 'go in' between scrotum and anus 8O  he went in from the front, just below the tummy button. :roll: 

Because my diabetes went berserk, I was in hospital three days longer than expected. But I came home on Tuesday, 28 September. I had a catheter fitted; at bedtime, Sandra would help fit my night bag extension. This would last me from midnight until 9.00am. In the morning, she would empty the night bag and prepare me for the day ahead.

On Friday, 1 October, Typhoon Theresa, a sister with the district nurses, came to remove my clips, about 15 or so. "Ooh, that's neat and it's healing very nicely," Theresa said enthusiastically.

The next milestone was last Wednesday, 6 October. I visited Grimsby hospital to have my catheter removed by a pretty staff nurse called Janet. She cut the stitch that held the catheter inside me, then moved ahead of me, as if I was going to give birth!! :roll:  "Count to ten, loudly," Janet instructed...

One, two, three, fo.... Sh*t!! Janet pulled the catheter from me... I waited for the pain... then realised there was none. "You can put your trousers on now, then come next door. Do you want tea or coffee?" Brilliant! 

Next door was a sitting room. I had to drink water, and coffee, and when the urge came, I had to pee into a bottle for measuring. After three satisfactory pees, my bladder was scanned and I was told I could go home. As Sandra was at work at the local Hospice cafe, I called on daughter Katie (cousinkatie on MHF) to come and pick me up. A staff nurse carried my holdall to the groundfloor cafe - I'm not allowed to lift for 3 months - and Katie collected me from there.

At this point, I started to remember what it was like to walk without a catheter attached to my leg. It was bliss. Bugger... I need to pee! I needed to pee every hour and a half to two hours for the next two days... I wore the large, non-sexy pads for a couple of days but, by last Friday, found I was going 24 hours dry! Another milestone passed!

And so it was that Saturday came and I ventured out for a walk round the block, about a quarter mile. Our son and two grandsons came to visit at tea-time. That was a wonderful time. My confidence was building all the time. "Ooh, you look well," our friends would say.

Sunday saw me walking round a bigger block, on Monday the block included our local pub where I enjoyed a slimline tonic! Tuesday, yesterday, I walked to a friend's house and enjoyed a coffee. Today, I have been much further, to another friend's house, 20 minutes each way.

And now I'm sitting typing this post. I need the loo, but that will wait until I've done. I'm in control now... 3 weeks and 1 day after the operation. So there's my answer to your question, Deryck. I AM taking it easy. I'm healing well outwardly, but I don't know quite what the guy did inside and whether there are any internal stitches. Better safe than sorry.

The one thing that worried me was dealing with the aftermath, rather than the operation. With the wonderful help of Sandra and Katie, it has been much easier than I thought.

Next Wednesday sees me back at Grimsby for feedback on the biopsies on those bits that were removed... the prostate, the associated lymph nodes and surrounding tissue. That appointment will be 4 weeks and 1 day after my operation. I'm well happy at this point.

If folk were to ask, "Would you do it that way again?" I'd say YES! Without a doubt.

All I can do now Deryck is wish you luck, whichever way you go. But don't delay!


----------



## Helgamobil

The Info from Norm is brilliant, he is describing just what you will go through - read it well guys.
Undergarments - nothing is too difficult for this forum - waistband above scar i.e. above navel, something supportive but not tight for the undercarriage, trousers without belt and again watch position of the waistband - joggers or trousers with tie rather than button or hook at the front - loose elastic waistband. Just for a little while until you are comfortable and sensitivity of scar area heals. Ditto pyjama bottoms.

Good luck, the time will fly by and every day will bring a new sign of progress.


----------



## locovan

Good Luck and hope your op goes well Deryck :wink: 
Nice to see you back in full swing Norman you sound as if you are doing very well. :wink:


----------



## SanDel

Wow! UncleNorm I think your post just about covered everything.
Went to the hospital on Friday 15thto see the cancer nurse. This visit is normally a month before the operation. The first thing she said was that there had been problems and the operation would now not be likely till January. It means the hospital have broken government guidlines so they would be getting a big fine. Part of the reason given was lots of young men have been diagnosed with testicular cancer and this is above low score prostate cancer. She also said that the managers were working flat out to to sort things out so as to avoid the fine.
The poor guy in front of us was selfemployed and he had set everything up for next month he went out totally devastated. All its done to me is put my plans to get back on the road back, (it's still a B---er).
The thing is to them it's a low score,to me it's cancer and i want it out.
Are well suns out moan over going out for a drive. 
Keep up the good recovery Norm

Deryck


----------



## campseeker

*Health/Fitness Prostate cancer*

Hello Deryck; Most issues and likely outcomes have been ably covered by Unclenorm & Helgamobil,however the erectile disfunction problem may be worth further discussion.
I had a radical prostectomy(removal) 10 years ago at 56 and post op/recovery period everything functioned normally except I was impotent.
Not inevitable, but possible. 
I found this really hard(forgive the pun-but a little gallows humour helps sometimes) to accept and Viagra and other erectile disfunction drugs failed.
There are 'pumps' available via your GP/NHS (if Viagra etc fails)which work by vacuum & GPs have them listed on their computer .They are painless, easy to use after practice & effective.(My wife has no complaints )
Try not to worry and take your Urologist's advice.
If,after your op you'd like a chat please e mail me direct.
(this is my first post since I joined so I hope I've got things right).
Kind Regards
Campseeker


----------



## carolgavin

*Re: Health/Fitness Prostate cancer*



campseeker said:


> Hello Deryck; Most issues and likely outcomes have been ably covered by Unclenorm & Helgamobil,however the erectile disfunction problem may be worth further discussion.
> I had a radical prostectomy(removal) 10 years ago at 56 and post op/recovery period everything functioned normally except I was impotent.
> Not inevitable, but possible.
> I found this really hard(forgive the pun-but a little gallows humour helps sometimes) to accept and Viagra and other erectile disfunction drugs failed.
> There are 'pumps' available via your GP/NHS (if Viagra etc fails)which work by vacuum & GPs have them listed on their computer .They are painless, easy to use after practice & effective.(My wife has no complaints )
> Try not to worry and take your Urologist's advice.
> If,after your op you'd like a chat please e mail me direct.
> (this is my first post since I joined so I hope I've got things right).
> Kind Regards
> Campseeker


Hiya Campseeker and a warm welcome to the forum. Thank you for making your first post and hope you post many more. 
Sandel I hope you get your op soon. Uncle Norm, sounds like you are making a great recovery. 
Best wishes to all who have been affected by this disease.

I usually see the end results of the surgeons work as I work in a pathology lab and thats where your prostate ends up, very clever how the pathologists deal with it as they don;t just sample it they take the whole prostate and process it.


----------



## SanDel

Thanks Campseeker. The nurse has told all about the after effects. She has already given me the names of the drugs (woundn't mind testing them now!) I asked the doctor would I have to change my name to One Hung Low. (Just to lighten it up abit)


----------



## locovan

Can I put this one here for you men as I have just received this link 
http://www.thefamilygp.com/testicle_self_examination.aspx
It explains self examination for testicle examination


----------



## SanDel

I was out shopping with the wife last Thursday about midday, when the phone went, and a voice hello could you get to Maidstone hospital by four to have your pre op checks, you are having it done on Monday 1st Nov. After having got used to waiting till January it came as a shock.
Have to phone at Midday to see if they still have a bed for me then it's in at 3pm. Must say heart beating at bit fast.
Well i hope to be back soon, and planning for next year.

And the cup is always half full!!! 

Deryck


----------



## bozzer

All the best for Monday Deryck. 

Jan


----------



## SanDel

Just had phone call from the hospital saying they do not want me in today. Phone at 7am tomorrow and have nothing to eat over night.
If the cancer don't get you the bloody stress will!!!!!


----------



## Helgamobil

While we are still talking about this subject, can I put in a word for the wives and partners of prostate cancer victims. 

From personal experience, the support, listening ear and strong shoulder to lean on, of friends and family is more important than I can say. My husband was/is going through a profound and difficult time - so was I, and some kind people recognised that we BOTH needed support and someone to talk to and worry to and moan to and rant and rave to sometimes. 

There is so much fear and emotion in the diagnosis of your man's cancer and treatment, it is hard for a wife/partner to stay strong constantly. If a radical prostatectomy is involved there are many important changes after the operation to understand and work through too.

To everyone out there, offer a listening ear (even if you don't know quite what is involved in prostate cancer) and shoulder to lean on to the wife or partner - she/he needs you to just listen and be patient.


----------



## lalala

Have just read this thread and i think it's wonderful how frank and open everyone is being. Delighted to hear of the recoveries being made and Uncle Norm's account set it all out in detail. Someone said on an early thread that it's easy to find info from Google but not as good and helpful as what others who have experienced this have to say.
I hope you get your appointment SanDel and wish everyone the speediest and best of recoveries.
Lala


----------



## UncleNorm

Helgamobil said:


> While we are still talking about this subject, can I put in a word for the wives and partners of prostate cancer victims.
> 
> From personal experience, the support, listening ear and strong shoulder to lean on, of friends and family is more important than I can say. My husband was/is going through a profound and difficult time - so was I, and some kind people recognised that we BOTH needed support and someone to talk to and worry to and moan to and rant and rave to sometimes.
> 
> There is so much fear and emotion in the diagnosis of your man's cancer and treatment, it is hard for a wife/partner to stay strong constantly. If a radical prostatectomy is involved there are many important changes after the operation to understand and work through too.
> 
> To everyone out there, offer a listening ear (even if you don't know quite what is involved in prostate cancer) and shoulder to lean on to the wife or partner - she/he needs you to just listen and be patient.


Well said Helgamobil and thank you!! Whilst I was in hospital, in a total daze, I got side-tracked by the need for me to improve things there!! I was so upset by many of the things I was seeing!!

For much of my stay, far from my thoughts was my dear wife, Sandra, and daughter, Katie. It was Sandra who visited everyday, sometimes twice, a round trip of 60 miles, crossing a very expensive Humber Bridge :evil: to see ME. I apologise wholeheartedly for my selfishness and offer thanks to all the family and close friends who supported Sandra in HER time of need.

Although I feel as though I'm on the mend, Sandra is still in charge. I try to help a little... I've just washed up; I've just done a bit of necessary weeding; I've just watched a bit of TV on Narrow Boats and it featured 'the Hatton Flight'. Our last walk together before my op was along the towpath. The 10 miles that day was far less knackering than washing up today. But hey ho... It's only 6 weeks since I went into hospital. Mustn't rush things.

Thanks to lalala for her kind words, amongst many others, and good luck to SanDel as *his *story is written. :wink:

Stay well everyone, and listen to what AuntieHelgamobil is saying!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## jhelm

I have to say that it is a bit frustrating reading some of the posts about recovery time and other issues. Is the Da Vinci robot aided laproscopic surgery avialable in the UK? This is what I had in Italy 3 years ago. I was out of the hospital in as I remember 4 days, no catheter and full bladder control. Pretty much doing whatever I wanted to in a couple of weeks. I never spent a day in bed after coming home. They spared both sets of nerves. It did take just exactly a year for Viagra to have an effect, before that I used injections. Now days it is sometimes with and sometimes without. But a lot more fun with, even better than before the surgery. The other day my wife gave me the ultimate compliment saying without really thinking oh that was just a good as when we first met.

I suggest that if you want to continue something of a normal sex life that you talk with your surgeon and make sure he is capable of sparring those nerves attached to the prostate. If he can't do it find another surgeon. Waiting may not be a problem as most cases are slow growing.

I can't say the whole experience has not been traumatic, but with the type of surgery I had at least the recovery was very easy and post op results very good. Now having written this even if you don't have the good options I had, sex and intimacy with your wife or partner can still be loving and lots of fun. As I learned in that first year there are lots of ways to enjoy the experience.


----------



## SanDel

The saga goes on.
Phoned the hospital as requested at 7am this morning, they said thank you now wait for us to call you. Just after 8 the call came could i come in straight away, its over 20 miles from home to the hospital, rushhour schools. Got to the there about 9.20 sat for an hour in admissions. The nurse came and said time to do paper work and get ready for the op as i would be going down direct from admissions. Got change in gown and all the other bits, wrist bands put on . Then went and sat in admissions waiting room for nearly 2 hours. About 12.25 an acting matron came in and said to me sorry but your operation been cancelled you will have to go home and we will call you with another date. I will not say what my feelings were.
Good job the wife and daughter had waited to seeme go down.
So no food or drink from 10 last night its now gone one, so it was of to the pub for a drink (soft) and some food. Now we start the waiting for the phone call again.

Deryck


----------



## Helgamobil

Right SanDel, this is an opportunity, time to research and make a note of all the questions you want to ask the anaesthetist and surgeon, more time to do research on how you and your wife are going to approach life after the op, plan where and how you are going to do your physio and exercise (at home, at the gym, walking), think about post-op comfy clothing, make decisions about how to fill the first few days of total rest (buy those maps, or books on motorhome maintenance you always meant to read...), so much to do....

Every good wish and hope the hospital get themselves a little better organised next time round.

p.s. Ring a few of your wife's friends and make sure they know she will need a listening ear, a sounding board and shoulder to lean on (not yours!) It gives them time to find out about prostate cancer and try to understand the situation.


----------



## locovan

Oh Im so sorry for you Deryck.
I was like this waiting to go to Guys hospital in London.
I had to wait until the morning of the op and wait until 11am and then dashed up to London from Whitstable by train and underground where I sat in bed all the rest of the day being told it might be the next day now--and had my Lung op at 7.30 that night.
I do hope you hear soon and get the op over with xx


----------



## Helgamobil

What's the news Deryk? (or, Deryk's Mrs if by luck he got his appointment and is already in hospital)


----------



## SanDel

Well the latest is I should be going in next sunday 14th to have op on the 15th. I will only believe it when the needle goes in my arm.

Deryck


----------



## Helgamobil

That's the spirit !! Every good wish and enjoy the enforced rest afterwards (that's the bit before the physiotherapist starts work on you....)


----------



## UncleNorm

Helgamobil said:


> That's the spirit !! Every good wish and enjoy the enforced rest afterwards (that's the bit before the physiotherapist starts work on you....)


Interesting that... I haven't seen hide nor hair of a physio. But, apart from a mandatory water infection, my waterworks are under control without any help. :roll: :?


----------



## motormouth

Just want to add my best wishes and hope everything goes well.
The advice from Uncle Norm and Helga is priceless. I had bladder cancer 4 years ago and had reconstruction surgery. I was fortunate that I had medical insurance so that seemed to get things going a bit quicker, although, like you, they did cancel my surgery a couple of times. I also had a phone call from BUPA telling me that the hospital I was going to wasn't on their list so could I go to another one, a further 60 miles away!! Needless to say I was pretty upset at this and politely told them that I was going to the original hospital and suggested that they sort it out, not me. Anyway, to cut a long story short, the op went ahead and that part was successful. 
I was in hospital for two weeks and caught an MRSA bug, my heart stopped, and came out with massive pressure sores on my heels and bum. These were caused by the nurses failing to excercise basic care and not turning me regularly. The heart problem was probably caused by the MRSA bug but no one would admit it, my doctor told me much later. Although I was in a private room, the standard of cleanliness was disgusting and the standard of care was appalling. I got the impression that they didn't like private patients. My wife complained several times but nothing much improved. My reason for telling you this is to be aware and to make sure that you are turned regularly whilst laid up, and if possible to get a vibrating mattress and some proper feet protectors.
I still have a few residual problems, infections, incontinence, but I am still here, as are everyone else on here who are contributing.
My wife has been amazing through it all and I just can't believe how strong she has been, and how much she has done for me, some of which is pretty gruesome. I am ashamed to say that I don't think I could cope if the situation was reversed, there is obviously something in a womans make up that enables them to find some extra resolve etc. 
Anyway, it's easy to say, but stay positive, think ahead to when this is all over and look forward to putting it all behind you and getting on with your life, and enjoying the MH of course.


----------



## SanDel

Well just phoned hospital , bed waiting so with good luck i will be back in a few weeks. Thank you all for your good wishes.

Deryck


----------



## locovan

SanDel said:


> Well just phoned hospital , bed waiting so with good luck i will be back in a few weeks. Thank you all for your good wishes.
> 
> Deryck


At Last :wink: 
the best of Luck and hope you are so out and back home. :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm

Just wishing you 'bon voyage', Deryck. Stay strong, just like Mavis Locovan!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## SanDel

Well thats the the first step over. Back home now everything seemed to go fine in hospital, apart from passing out the first two times i tryed to sit in the chair. I must say i never knew nights could be so long, when you do get to sleep they seem to want to wake you to do something, or put the light on in the next bed.
My belly feels like every New Zealand rugby player has run over it!(as i was told when i joined the Navy pain is mind over matter, we don't mind , you don't matter!) apart from that not feeling to bad. Took WhichMotorhome in with me to start looking for next year

Deryck


----------



## Helgamobil

Good man - planning next year can never start too soon! Glad to hear the op is over and you are safely home. Let us know your progress. It all seems to take a bit of time to get everything working again and for the tenderness to go, so don't try to rush it. You may never get another chance to sit about being delicate and not doing the washing up.....make the most of it!!


----------



## lalala

sanDel,
You will be delighted to be out and back at home. that alone will help your recovery. What a good idea to start planning the holidays for next year, I'm sure you have lots of good matters to keep your mind on!
All the best
Lala


----------



## Chaya

*Brother in law recovered*

Dear Deryck,
I'm reading this a bit late after the original posting. (It's now December. ) But just to let you know that my brother in law recovered from this condition. He was quite elderly when he developed it, and had other serious medical problems. So there is light at the end of the tunnel.
I think you would qualify for assistance regarding housing - if that's what becomes desirable. But I hope by now you are recovering from any surgery, and that housing is not a pressing issue.
Best wishes. 
Chaya


----------



## SanDel

Well it does not pay to speak to soon. Short tale, tuesday 30th Nov at 7pm shaking fit to bust hard to breathe, so asked the wife to get the doctor, this was the night that the snow started down south. I went to bed, i awoke about 9pm to find the doctor in the room she took one look and called an ambulance. By this time its snowing hard. Ambulance came put me on oxygen, and put me in the back. They advised my wife not to come as she would never be able to get home. In the end i was in hospital for ten days, i was admitted with Urosepis which went on to develop pneumonia. Also had large pulmonary embolisms in both lungs.
It looks like i've been very lucky as all three can be fatal,so every day is a blessing from now on. 
Have been put on Warfarin for six months so will have to keep going back to GP for blood tests.
The prostate bit seems to have got a bit lost at the moment.

Deryck


----------



## SanDel

Not the right forum but what the hell. Had to to take our 19 year old much travelled cat Quincy to the vet this morning to be put to sleep, he was the last of our three friends who had been fulltiming with us for the past six years. For the first time we have no four legged friends aound. 

I can say it's been a bum two weeks. 
See the the cancer doctor tomorrow lets hope he has some good news!

Deryck


----------



## locovan

Oh dear it never rains but it pours so sorry about the cat But good luck for the morning.
They do so much for Prostate Cancer that the get very good results nowadays so all fingers are crossed for you :wink:

edited because I have been told off


----------



## pippin

Locovan - I will not tell you again!

_They do so much for Prostrate Cancer _

I will not take this lying down ie prostrate - my prostate (only one "r") is very important to me.


----------



## SanDel

Well went to see the doctor who did my prostate operation today,
and he said all looks well come back in six months. Nows all i have to do is fix the after effects. He did say that if i had left it another day, we would not be sitting here having this conversation. So roll on the warmer weather so we can get back to planning for the summer.

Deryck
,


----------



## locovan

Deryck Im so happy for your good news and so pleased it was seen in time for you not to be terminal.
Plan all of next year and fill your diary up so you know you will enjoy everyday and a very merry Christmas to you and your family :wink:


----------



## SanDel

Thanks Locovan it was not the cancer that nearly got me it was the things that happened after the op. Only spent 4 nights in hospital to have the prostate removed, and the 10 nights to fight the other three things.
So Merry Christmas to you all it's one I'm very pleased to see.

Deryck


----------



## JollyJack

Great news Deryck I am pleased for you.

Enjoy your Christmas and best wishes for 2011


----------



## Helgamobil

Good to hear you in fighting form Deryk and sense of humour intact! 
Lots of challenges follow prostate cancer surgery and your blog (and Uncle Norm's) is helping others. Happy New Year - it must be a better year in 2011 !!


----------



## SanDel

Hi al.

Just quick update, Went back to the cancer doctor on the 16/12/10 said it was very nice to see me and said if i had waited any longer to go back in we would not be having this conversation. Then the good bit did not want to see again for six months. Will still have to stay on warfrin till June, and keep having blood tests, and that it will take a good while to get over all the after effects.
Hay ho New Year still here so its all good.
To the men please have the PSA test its better to find out early.

Deryck


----------



## locovan

Deryck such brilliant news-- well done and now have a wonderful life and enjoy every moment


----------



## Helgamobil

Good to hear from you Deryk, happy New Year, and glad the Doc is pleased with your progress. 
The after-effects of prostatectomy are challenging, and can take their time to normalise. No matter how "nerve sparing" the surgeon tried to be, nerves and blood vessels take time to grow back and get the "messages" flowing again - we were warned not to be disappointed if things didn't normalise for up to 2 years and it will be different. But different can be good too! (The drugs, equipment and treatments are all available on the NHS for those who have had a prostatectomy - there are many different options and each needs to find what suits them best.)


----------



## pippin

Guys, guys, guys - it is


P R O S T A TE

It is NOT spelt

P R O S T R A T E

Incorrect spelling could result in searches being inaccurate.

Prostrate means lying face down on the ground!!


----------



## UncleNorm

Well, it's a new year now. The last one 2010 was not a good one entirely, but there were some wonderful times to be enjoyed, and some hard times to be handled.

Great news... On 28 May, our son, Mark, his wife and two sons returned from his 3 year tour of duty in Louisiana. They now live 32 miles away, rather than five thousand!!

Bad news... Sadly, the day before, Sandra's mother died after a stroke. 

Great news... AuntieSandra and I enjoyed celebrating our Ruby Wedding Anniversary way back in July. That was the high spot of the year.

Great news... Our daughter, cousinkatie, celebrated her 30th birthday, 1st August, another memorable day.

Good news... We thoroughly enjoyed all the rallies we attended, although we found Mablethorpe especially demanding, with 'bread basket bases' getting us out of a muddy mess.

Eventually, Monday, 20 September arrived and I was admitted to Castle Hill Hospital in Cottingham, near Hull. It appears the surgery needed to remove my prostate (look Pippin, no 'r'! :roll: :wink: )  was successful but the hospital was so disappointing. I commented on this in my own thread so I'll stick. That was the lowest point in my life, the nearest I've ever been to submitting to a breakdown.

So... 2010 has been and gone. Good riddance!! :evil:

It is now 2011, a new year and a new start.  And I wish Deryck and Mavis, and any others in dire straits, and me, and our families, continued happiness well into the future. To all those that have followed our various threads on prostate cancer and mesothelioma, and have offered advice, encouragement and support, _*THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH.*_

_*From Patience Strong... Your Road*_

*Today has never been lived before by anyone on Earth;
Today is fresh, today is new, it's like a second birth;
To wake and feel that you can step into this unlived day,
Making of it what you will, it's your road all the way.

Blame yourself if you repeat the failures of the past;
Make it lovely, make it happy, better than the last.
Forward now, it's up to you, 
The road is yours, the day is new.*

The first verse does it for me!! :wink:


----------



## SanDel

Wow UncleNorm, what a very good post. In some ways my year has gone the same as yours. Mother in law passed away, our dog passed on. 
In july our son came over from America with his wife and our two year old grandson, to stay for two years before he has to go back to attend school. Just before christmas they told us that we will be grandparents again.
So out of darkness comes light.
It's funny what goes through your mind, when i was very ill and in alot of pain from the blood clots all i could think about was i'm not going and let that lot in government get my pension before i can draw it (10 months to go).
To those who have had prostate cancer i hope you are all well.
To those who will be told they have it, it will look dark but thats when the fight starts, never give in!!!

Deryck


----------

